# New Utah FC



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to Matt S and Annie, our newest AKC Field Champion. Well Done!

Ugly Dogs Rule!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome... congrats to Matt.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Look at that! She has him trained to support her perfectly! Good Human! 

Seriously though congrats to Matt and Annie.


----------

